# Beach Gigging



## mdmack (Mar 23, 2011)

Well I do plenty of gigging in the bay/intercoastal/rivermouths but I have never gigged in the gulf. I have decided with all the new LED technology that making a self contained pvc/led wading light would be fun and I have heard of people killing a bunch of fish in the gulf. I know the standard "go make your own reports" answer and I fully plan to put in the work, just wondering if anyone could give me some friendly advise as to what stretches might be more or less productive than others. My first thought was down past porto, but then I got to thinking that more towards the pass might hold more bait. Do certain topos hold more fish on the beach? like should I focus on washouts or is it all about the same? are there even fish on the beach this time of year? Will I be wasting my time? I am not looking for anyones honeyhole just trying to make my time as productive as possible. 

Thanks,
Mack


----------



## deadeyedave (Nov 4, 2008)

go get em fellas


----------



## team landlockd (Mar 6, 2013)

from my experience, best time to gig in the gulf is towards the end of the year when their movin out.


----------

